# what to charge?



## DUSTYLENZ (Jan 15, 2010)

I was asked by a team to shoot for them this racing season and im not sure what to charge.
I have set prices for prints, but im not sure what to do in this situation with the team. i would be giving them unlimited rights..
i need feedback ASAP

here is a sample of what i do....


----------



## christm (Jan 15, 2010)

How longs the season / how many hours work would it be, included editing etc.. ?


----------



## DUSTYLENZ (Jan 15, 2010)

15 races including the baja 500, baja 1000 and the sanfelippy 250 all fun races i love to shoot.
i would be arriving on thursday's and leaving sunday's 
editing would be done by me..

but im looking at a flat fee to charge them for every other race except the ones above i mentioned


----------



## Joshua907 (Jan 16, 2010)

On a side note, ask em if they need any drivers   .....since i was 12 i wanted to race those, but i lived in Alaska....we dont have anything like that. 

On topic...thats a tough one, considering youll be out for a couple days shooting. What type of results do they want? i.e. dvd's, prints, ect. I'd have to think of a flat rate of like, say $250/day......never done anything like that, so i personally wouldnt know, just a thought, considering you have probably a good 8-12 hours of editing to do once your done. Sound about right?


----------



## KmH (Jan 17, 2010)

Joshua907 said:


> On a side note, ask em if they need any drivers .....since i was 12 i wanted to race those, but i lived in Alaska....we dont have anything like that.


What off-road or other racing experience do you have? It's not quite like driving a car down a paved road.


----------



## DUSTYLENZ (Jan 22, 2010)

Well i got the job and im excited! I get paid to go to all the races witch is what i love to do 



Joshua907 said:


> On a side note, ask em if they need any drivers   .....since i was 12 i wanted to race those, but i lived in Alaska....we dont have anything like that.



They don't need anyone else to drive sorry..

there is a team from alaska i had there email address but i cant find it 
but im sure if you look around you will find them.
there a great group of guys who could use all the help they can get.


----------



## DUSTYLENZ (Jan 22, 2010)

KmH said:


> What off-road or other racing experience do you have? It's not quite like driving a car down a paved road.



X2 driving off road is so crazy 
i remember the the first race car i got in we went straight to 110mph over some really rough stuff!

here is a picture my dad took of me in the car that day (about 90mph in that shot)


----------

